# Cara's op tomorrow



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

It's the night before Cara's op, not only is she getting spayed they are removing her dew claws and also a nipple that has inverted following her season.

I got some baby grows 24 months size but they aren't long enough and I haven't been able to find any longer ones so it's the cone of shame.

Jeez feeling nervous all ready and it's not like she knows what's going to happen to her.

Leaving work early so I can rescue Derek & start my nursing duties.

Will let you know how she gets on.

K xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, I will be thinking of you!! try and get some sleep.
Please update us on how she is doing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope it goes well. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

All the very best for tomorrow... I'm sure shell be fine.
Let us know how she gets on 

X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck to cara (and you!!) for tomorrow


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thinking about you Kirsty, hope it goes quick til you pick Cara up, keep busy at work xxx


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby has just had an op to repair a hernia and was spayed at the same time. She was a bit poorly the first night being sick a couple of times and very quiet for the first 2 or 3 days after but I've been amazed how quickly she has recovered.I just slept downstairs with her for the first night. Hope all goes well for Cara.

My vet didn't give us a cone and she has hardly bothered with her wound at all. His theory was that it's upsetting for them to wear the cone so if they manage without it's much less distessing for them. We go back to the vet tomorrow for her stiches to be removed.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you, Dudley has had the cone of shame on since thurs, I have tried to leave it off occasionally but he tends to start licking and chewing at the wound so back goes the cone, my sister suggested a diy soft one of stuffed tights tied round his neck!! one of the dog charities she helps out use this method, it didn't work for Dudley as he is too long and agile, probably be fine on a shorter dog. Anyway, if you do have to use the cone don't worry, they do adapt to it.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope all went well today, hoping she will recover very quickly. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My bitches never had to wear cones, to be honest I don't think Pepper my grandsons Cavi did either! Good luck anyway. Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Cara is home and her op went well. They did not remove the dew claws as the bone joints are better than when she was little and not so sticky out now. They also did not remove the nipple either as they are happy how that has settled after treatment.

Cara and her Dad are upstairs. She is pretty spaced out at the moment but still very capable of wriggling. We have put her in Niamh's crate so she can keep still and rest.

I have a nice chicken breast and some rice for her later if she feels up to it.

Niamh's doing ok. Derek had a bit of issues earlier in the day but the second half has been better.

Thank you for your kind wishes, hugs and love.

K xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Kirsty, and fantastic that the other things didn't need doing, good luck keeping her still xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad it went well and hopefully she will remain fine. Izzy wanted food that evening and weed and pood normally after eating. The hardest part was when she was feeling well and her wound was itching!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update!! hope all will just keep getting better and better


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad all went well... 

xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Great news! Lots of cuddles for Cara tonight :hug:


----------

